# Bridge clearance on Blackwater River at Milton



## Pequod (Oct 11, 2007)

Hello guys. New to the forum here. I normally fish Choctaw Bay but was thinking about trying Blackwater River. I checked out the boat ramp at the little park just east and north of the river on Hwy 90. Noticed a low clearance at the bridge/trussel just to the south.

I have a 16' Carolina Skiff with a polling platform. Top of the platform is about 4' above the water line. What do you think? Can I make it under the bridge?

Thanks.


----------



## ButtNekid (Oct 3, 2007)

As long as the tide is not too high; you should be able to go under the trestle through one of the two spans on the east side of the draw (two spans havea higher clearance than the rest of thetrestle). 

Unless you're just looking for a challenge; you will probably have better luck fishing Yellow River.


----------



## Pequod (Oct 11, 2007)

> *ButtNekid (10/11/2007)*
> 
> Unless you're just looking for a challenge; you will probably have better luck fishing Yellow River.


Really? I'd heard somewhere/sometime about stripers in Blackwater. I guess they're not all that plentiful?

Anyway, thanks for the reply.


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

You should be able to get under there just fine,i have a 19ft sundance with center console and i have about a foot over my console on high tide this week.There is some stripers in blackwater too.


----------



## macbro (Oct 3, 2007)

try the boat ramp in Bagdad. it should work fine for you. Just north of the interstate.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I saw two Striped bass at the downtown milton boardwalk earlier this week. Along with a buch of bream.


----------

